# Problem with SuperAntiSpyware. Help please. :)



## lwgnlseven (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey guys I just recovered from a problem I was having. My email account was hacked and I had to recover it. I BSOD on a reboot after that, I was worried that something had gone wrong. I scanned my computer with AVG, SuperAntiSpyware and Malware Bytes. SAS found a virus.funlove with I was able to remove, and it also found the usual 80-90 adware.tracking cookie. I removed the virus as well as all the cookies, I then scanned a 2nd time to check and it found a group of 12 adware.tracking cookie. I removed those, rebooted and scanned again, and those same 12 came back again. I've also manually deleted them and rebooted and again, they keep re-appearing. The cookies are located in a Microsoft\Windows folder, are they normal and re-created every time windows is booted? The scan log is below.



SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 07/07/2012 at 09:07 PM

Application Version : 5.1.1002

Core Rules Database Version : 8862
Trace Rules Database Version: 6674

Scan type       : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:00:51

Operating System Information
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, Service Pack 1 (Build 6.01.7601)
UAC Off - Administrator

Memory items scanned      : 639
Memory threats detected   : 0
Registry items scanned    : 54355
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned        : 10542
File threats detected     : 12

Adware.Tracking Cookie
	C:\Users\Anthony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\XKKAX1R1.txt [ /at.atwola.com ]
	C:\Users\Anthony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\4EMTT8PI.txt [ /advertising.com ]
	C:\Users\Anthony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\0KZNSXPR.txt [ /cdn.at.atwola.com ]
	C:\Users\Anthony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\QCYPZTM5.txt [ /atwola.com ]
	C:\Users\Anthony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\SBO9NX7J.txt [ /tacoda.at.atwola.com ]
	C:\Users\Anthony\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Y6MH5R1U.txt [ /ar.atwola.com ]
	C:\USERS\ANTHONY\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\D3R0KB0T.txt [ Cookie:anthony@adsonar.com/adserving ]
	C:\USERS\ANTHONY\Cookies\XKKAX1R1.txt [ Cookie:anthony@at.atwola.com/ ]
	C:\USERS\ANTHONY\Cookies\4EMTT8PI.txt [ Cookie:anthony@advertising.com/ ]
	C:\USERS\ANTHONY\Cookies\0KZNSXPR.txt [ Cookie:anthony@cdn.at.atwola.com/ ]
	C:\USERS\ANTHONY\Cookies\SBO9NX7J.txt [ Cookie:anthony@tacoda.at.atwola.com/ ]
	C:\USERS\ANTHONY\Cookies\D3R0KB0T.txt [ Cookie:anthony@adsonar.com/adserving ]


I just want to make sure these are not any part of the virus that I've removed and would like to clarify if these seem to be normal or not. No matter what I do, they keep coming back everytime I boot into windows. Looking for a helpful response, thanks guys! 

Doing a little research I found that atwola.com is linked to all AOL products. Everytime I boot into windows, AOL Instant Messenger is automatically loaded. That would explain why these cookies are created everytime I scan after a reboot. They must be coming from that


----------



## SolvedThis (Aug 29, 2012)

*This worked for me.*

English is not my native language so please grammar nazi's leave me alone.

Whenever I scanned my pc/ laptop, the adware. tracking cookies kept returning. It doesn't matter how may times you try SAS won't delete them.

(I use Firefox as browser)

This is what I did:
I Installed CCleaner and analysed/ scanned and removed/ cleaned everything on my pc. After that I installed a plugin called Cookie Monster. 

After all this I scanned my pc again with SAS and the cookies were gone.

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 29, 2012)

If you are windows 7 then you have an option in IE to not allow tracking cookies. Also as stated above try CCleaner for the removal of tracking cookies, but be advised you will need to resign into all the internet stuff in IE after removing them.


----------



## SolvedThis (Sep 4, 2012)

*What??*



lucybenth said:


> I am using Dell laptop with Internet and every time I go with the downloads, I am using windows 2007 where it is not supporting all the softwares while downloading it showing the process and getting virus files due to this some times the files are getting hangover after clearing the virus files I can able to see Instant cookies while surfing my laptop. At last I went to service center as to clear the virus from my laptop. Due to virus recovery my laptop is working good without any interruptions.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> This is really hard to understand. To be honest I just don't understand the problem you're having.
> ...


----------

